# Obama Being a Jerk (pic)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

prolly been awhile since he was able to hit a piece of pussy that easily................


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> prolly been awhile since he was able to hit a piece of pussy that easily................












The question is does he really want to hit this that easily??


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking more like...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

This whole thread is great! lol


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Where's PETA when you REALLY need them?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

The cat asked him to produce his Birth Certificate... Check out my new sig, and TREMBLE in FEAR.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Omg very creepy!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Creepy but more than likely true.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Having a problem with a thread...*

http://i40.tinypic.com/5yxcu0.jpg

* I just found it terribly funny.*


----------

